# gt gibts jetzt im baumarkt!



## anacunt (16. Juli 2005)

hi!
habe gesehen das es gt jetzt im baumarkt gibt! ich hol mir jetzt mein hochwertiges mtb im baumarkt zwischen werkzeug und hundfutter!!!hahahah

mfg


----------



## Jendo (16. Juli 2005)

Welcher Baumarkt?
gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Propeller (16. Juli 2005)

wahnsinn,iss die Welt krank!


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juli 2005)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> habe gesehen das es gt jetzt im baumarkt gibt! ich hol mir jetzt mein hochwertiges mtb im baumarkt zwischen werkzeug und hundfutter!!!hahahah
> 
> mfg



Super Posting, sehr sinnvoll und hochinformativ. Naja, du bist ja auch schon lange hier dabei...  
Wenn du uns wirklich etwas über GT-Bikes mitteilen willst, schreib doch etwas mehr dazu. Welcher Baumarkt, was für Modelle, Preise?!? So ist dein Geschreibsel einfach nur arm...


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Super Posting, sehr sinnvoll und hochinformativ. Naja, du bist ja auch schon lange hier dabei...
> Wenn du uns wirklich etwas über GT-Bikes mitteilen willst, schreib doch etwas mehr dazu. Welcher Baumarkt, was für Modelle, Preise?!? So ist dein Geschreibsel einfach nur arm...




Nun hab dich mal nicht so!


----------



## anacunt (16. Juli 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Super Posting, sehr sinnvoll und hochinformativ. Naja, du bist ja auch schon lange hier dabei...
> Wenn du uns wirklich etwas über GT-Bikes mitteilen willst, schreib doch etwas mehr dazu. Welcher Baumarkt, was für Modelle, Preise?!? So ist dein Geschreibsel einfach nur arm...


 halt mal den ballen flach! im hela baumarkt gibt es modelle bis 699!!! geh doch mal auf die web seite vom hela dann kannst du genaueres nachlesen!!!
du eingebildeter pinsel!!!


----------



## Steffen04 (16. Juli 2005)

Muss ehrlich gestehn, ich habs auch für nen ( schlechten ) Scherz gehalten und einfach überlesen...
Aber in der Tat, die haben nen paar GT Bikes im Programm, bis hin zum Avalanche mein ich.
Naja, bin gespannt wo das hinführt. 
Der optimale Weg die Bikes am Händlernetz vorbei im Bauhaus zu verramschen ist es bestimmt nicht, und gibt Image-mäßig sicherlich auch Minus-Punkte.
Da ist das Bike quasi nichtmal mehr von der Stange, sondern aussm 
Bau-Aldi.....  

ich versteh die Welt nimmer...


----------



## Lizzard (16. Juli 2005)

Hmmm... toll isses nich.. 

Naja wenigstens bekommen die Leute dann halbwegs gescheite Räder... die anderen Baumarkt- und Supermarktbikes kann man ja im Normalfall direkt in die Presse schmeissen...


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juli 2005)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> [...] du eingebildeter pinsel!!!



Du scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen...  
Ich meinte das ernst, etwas mehr Infos wie z.B. dass es die Teile bei Hela gibt (kannte ich übrigens nicht, gibt´s hier im Norden nicht) und dass es eine website gibt sind doch kein Problem, oder?!
Ansonsten gilt natürlich: Echt traurig, was aus einer der innovativsten Bike-Marken geworden ist    Aber darüber reden wir uns ja seit Jahren die Köpfe heiß, was soll´s...

Wer mal reinschauen möchte:

http://www.hela.de/autopark/index_autopark_fahrraeder.htm


----------



## Jendo (16. Juli 2005)

thx to Kingmoe for the real link!


----------



## cleiende (17. Juli 2005)

Tja, ist auch ein Absatzkanal und irgendwie muß man als Importeur ja seine Stückzahlen und damit EK-Preise halten. Scheint offensichtlich nicht über den regulären Vertriebskanal der Epple-Fachhändler zu gehen, das sollte am Meisten zu denken geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (17. Juli 2005)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> halt mal den ballen flach! im hela baumarkt gibt es modelle bis 699!!! geh doch mal auf die web seite vom hela dann kannst du genaueres nachlesen!!!
> du eingebildeter pinsel!!!



Moin,

nur mal so nebenbei als Denkansatz: der Ton macht die Musik.

Hier im GT Forum wird glücklicherweise noch auf einem normalen Level kommuniziert, wäre schön wenn wir das so beibehalten könnten.

Ansonsten, willkommen bei den GTlern. Zeig mal dein(e) GT(s) - darauf sind normalerweise alle scharf: viele bunte GT Bilder.  

so long
oldman

p.s. es heißt "den Ball flach halten"...


----------



## salzbrezel (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr!

Also, wenn ich mir die Bikes so anschaue, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass dieser Markt das Angebot nicht so lange beibehalten wird.

Die Räder sind nämlich nicht gerade günstig (auf ihre Ausstattung bezogen) und der Preis spielt natürlich bei Leuten, die ihr Rad bei so einem Markt kaufen, die größte Rolle.
Die sehen sich das Bike an und sagen sich wohl >>> "Für 200 bekomme ich bei Baumarkt XY eines, was sogar vollgefedert ist"

Und Leute, die MTBiken ein wenig intensiver betreiben ist wohl klar, das 700 für ein Rad, das nicht mal 'ne Deore Gruppe dran hat (da 24 Gang  ), kein Sonderangebot ist. Desweiteren sind Bremsen und Gabel nicht so der Renner, selbst in der Preisklasse nicht.

Ich denke also, dass dies ein einmaliges Angebot sein wird, oder habe ich mich da so verschätzt???

Gruß...


----------



## GTdanni (17. Juli 2005)

Der Vater meines Arbeitskollegen arbeitet bei Obi und hat auch schonmal so etwas erzählt. 

Ich hab es noch nicht selbst gesehen aber sollte das so sein wird mein nächstes Rad kein GT werden. 


Cu Danni


----------



## KONI-DU (17. Juli 2005)

Es wäre schon Banane, wenn man in 5 Jahren nur noch GT aus dem Baumarkt kennt. Eine Marke mit solch einer Vergangenheit, sollte eigentlich sowas nicht nötig haben.


----------



## [mcgd]samiel (18. Juli 2005)

Die sind ja sogar teurer als beim ZEG-Händler meines Mistrauens


----------



## customracer (18. Juli 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre schon Banane, wenn man in 5 Jahren nur noch GT aus dem Baumarkt kennt. Eine Marke mit solch einer Vergangenheit, sollte eigentlich sowas nicht nötig haben.


  ...es wird zeit mal ein Paar Managementmitarbeitern den Stuhl unter dem A... wegzuziehen damit die mal wach werden  , sonst gib's GT auch bald bei Tschibo! :kotz: 

Ein genervter GT Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (19. Juli 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich dazu sagen soll.
Ich bin echt immer mehr enttäuscht. Auch was das Marketing hier in Deutschland (oder Europa) betrifft... egal, ob auf die Homepage oder den "vorab-Katalog" bezogen. Ich war auf den BMX Worlds in Köln, am Eingang ein Händler, der GT BMX-Bikes verkauft hat, Einige von den dünnen Katalogen lagen dort aus. Als ich ihn nach Kleidung und Zubehör ansprach, verwies er mich auf den Katalog: "Da ist alles drin..." Da ist natürlich nix drin! Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, das man aus dieser Marke mehr machen könnte, so klein ist der Kreis der GT-Fans nicht! Baumarkt...  

Ich bin trotzdem stolz auf meine bikes...   ...   ...   ...   ...


----------



## Morfeus (19. Juli 2005)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> halt mal den ballen flach! im hela baumarkt gibt es modelle bis 699!!! geh doch mal auf die web seite vom hela dann kannst du genaueres nachlesen!!!
> du eingebildeter pinsel!!!



Du kannst mal einfach kurz links auf den Benutzernamen von kingmoe klicken und Dir seine Beiträge hier im Forum anzeigen lassen, dann weiß Du wer hier den Ball flachhalten muss...

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Juli 2005)

ach ihr seid doch alle keine richtigen gt-fans wenn ihr euch über sowas aufregt


----------



## anacunt (21. Juli 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> nur mal so nebenbei als Denkansatz: der Ton macht die Musik.
> 
> ...




hi,
ich fahr leider kein gt! ich wollte das nur mal los werden! ich fahr ein gutes altes rochky mountain"blizzard"!
mfg ...


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2006)

Und auch Modelljahr 2006 ist dort vertreten!

Gruss
ohneworte


----------



## Held.v.E (2. April 2006)

die Baumarkt aktion is ja *******, schlieslich versucht man sich ja von der Masse Abzuheben, ich jedenfalls. 
Aber ich kann dem Post von Salzbrezel nur zustimmen, wieso ein HT für 700 wenns ein Fully für 200 gibt. Der otto-normalverbaucher sag ich mal, kennt sich mi ausstattungen usw nicht aus. Bei denen sieht das bike das letzte mal einen Schraubenziher oder so bei der montage.

naja, jetz kuck ich erstmal ob ich mich net doch von GT ablösen kann. Auch wenns euch übertreiben scheint, aber ein baumarktimage, da hab ich echt kein bock drauf.


----------



## RUDO (2. April 2006)

Bei uns in der Schweiz wird seit mindestens drei Jahren die Avalanche-Serie, ein I-Drive u.a. in einem Sport-*Discounter* (Athleticum) angeboten und da habe ich meinem Junior ein solches gekauft um damit zur Schule zu fahren...
'Oldman' _will viele bunte GT Bilder_, hier ist eines:
*NeeeinIstDochKeinHohn*


----------



## KaschmirKönig (3. April 2006)

Ich finde das nicht schlimm, wer ein Rad auf Grund eines bestimmten Images kauft gehört in die Eisdiele. Und da wir ja gerade bei Stereotypen sind, es ist schon bezeichnend wie sich so mancher Troll begeistert auf diese "Baumarktnachricht" stürzt.


----------



## schoenw (3. April 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen...
> Ich meinte das ernst, etwas mehr Infos wie z.B. dass es die Teile bei Hela gibt (kannte ich übrigens nicht, gibt´s hier im Norden nicht) und dass es eine website gibt sind doch kein Problem, oder?!
> Ansonsten gilt natürlich: Echt traurig, was aus einer der innovativsten Bike-Marken geworden ist    Aber darüber reden wir uns ja seit Jahren die Köpfe heiß, was soll´s...
> 
> ...




Danke. endlich der link.  

Hätte  man sich die ersten 10 postings sparen können.


----------



## jedinightmare (4. April 2006)

seufz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman (4. April 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt, erstaunt mich das nicht wirklich. Aber ich habe auch keine Mühe damit. Wenn man sich die Bikes mal ansieht, so Ausstattungsmässig, sind sie wohl nicht so der bringer. Ok, so als Ausstattungsplattform für Bastelaktionen vielleicht....

Ein richtiger (GT-)Biker erkennt das Bike ja anhand der Ausstattung, und anhand des Modells. Wegen der Sprüche mache ich mir weniger Gedanken, da braucht man ja nur anzusehen, wer denn ein solches Baumarkt-Bike fährt.

Auf den richtigen Trails habe ich auf jeden Fall noch kein  Baumarkt-Bike gesehen....


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

....oh nein..ich fahr nie wieder GT weil es die jetzt im baumarkt gibt! wie lächerlich ist das bitte!? es ist ja wohl egal wo man sein bike kauft...kommt es nicht drauf an was man damit anstellt oder daraus macht!?


----------



## GT_Frodo (13. April 2006)

ich sehe das auch nicht so wild, gerade da die gt´s da NICHT verramscht werden, sondern zum gleichen Preis wie beim Händler stehen, bzw. wie auf der gt HP. 
Insofern ist das nur ein anderer absatzkanal, über den sich allenfalls ein GT-Fachhändler aufregen sollte.


----------



## Joki (25. April 2006)

Warum regt ihr euch so künstlich auf?

Ich finde es eigentlich nicht schlecht, dass es die GT-Räder auch im Baumarkt gibt, denn der Schrott der dort verkauft wird (fully mit 25 Kg und monster federweg) ist gerade zu gefährlich.
Dann fährt in Zukunft die breite Masse wenigstens vernünfige Räder.

Ich würde mich bspw. über eine gutsortierte Abteilung in einem Baumarkt freuen....vorallem wenn es um Verschleissteile geht.

Mein GT Avalanche`96 von der Rahmenqualität spitze....Mein Rahmen hat ungefähr 30000 KM aufm Buckel ist ist immer noch einwandfrei und ich fahre es immer noch gerne.
Die Ausstattung ändert sich bei Vielfahrern eh mit der Zeit...Hauptsache die Basis stimmt.
Im Gegensatz zu den neuen Alurahmen halten die GTs wenigstens.....
hoffe mal das die Quali noch die gleiche ist wie damals.

Solange der Preis nicht extrem gedrückt wird und die Qualität bleibt, finde ich den Verkauf über diese  Schiene ok.

Joki


----------



## planetsmasher (6. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen!
Hab bis jetzt immer nur interessiert mitgelesen - aber jetzt schwillt mir doch langsam der Kamm und muss meinen Unmut dann doch mal äussern.

Was sagen den die Herren von GT Germany zu diesem Thema?
Wäre mal interessant deren Standpunkt zu lesen, vielleicht könnte man es ja dann nachvollziehen (glaub ich zwar eher nicht, aber hey)

Zum Thema "Managementfehler bei GT": der GT-Händler bei mir um die Ecke ist seit dieser Saison kein GT-Händler mehr, weil lt. seiner Aussage der Händler-Support, der Ersatzteilservice, die Kulanz und die Kommunikation (mir fällt grad selbst auf: also, fast alles) seitens GT immer stärker nachgelassen haben - naja wenn die Herren sich sowas erlauben können - Glückwunsch, großes Tennis!

Ride On

PS


----------



## fox-racing (18. Oktober 2006)

servus,

ich muss auch nochmal in die selbe kerbe schlagen !!!

wo bitte ist denn ein statement von gt-deutschland, ich denke dieses forum wird von gt-deutschland betreut oder habe ich mich da verlesen ???
meine meinung ist jedenfalls, dass die marke hierdurch nicht ihr image aufpolieren kann und ob die sich das für die zukunft leisten können ???
der stand auf der eurobike ließ übrigens auch zu wünschen übrig für so einen großen hersteller.

gruß
ride fox


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

sie kommen - langsam, aber sie kommen, die besseren zeiten.


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Oktober 2006)

fox-racing schrieb:


> der stand auf der eurobike ließ übrigens auch zu wünschen übrig für so einen großen hersteller.



Also was erwarten denn einige von Euch für Messestände? Eigener Testparcours oder Campagner für alle? Die Räder waren doch sehr gut präsentiert und auch sonst war die Ausstellung super gelungen. Ich persönlich fand auch die großen Digitaldrucke der GT-Fahrer in Action sehr ansprechend.

Vielleicht sollte es GT nächstes Jahr wie Specialized machen wo man als nicht-Händler auch nicht auf den Stand gekommen ist. Dann wird weniger gemeckert...


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Also was erwarten denn einige von Euch für Messestände? Eigener Testparcours oder Campagner für alle? Die Räder waren doch sehr gut präsentiert und auch sonst war die Ausstellung super gelungen. Ich persönlich fand auch die großen Digitaldrucke der GT-Fahrer in Action sehr ansprechend.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte es GT nächstes Jahr wie Specialized machen wo man als nicht-Händler auch nicht auf den Stand gekommen ist. Dann wird weniger gemeckert...



  was ich so an bildern gesehen habe, halte ich das auch für völlig ausreichend ! 
hmmm... obwohl son paar bombergirls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (19. Oktober 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte es GT nächstes Jahr wie Specialized machen wo man als nicht-Händler auch nicht auf den Stand gekommen ist. Dann wird weniger gemeckert...



Ich wollte da auch mit Händlerticket nicht rein... schon allein deswegen!!!


----------



## Triturbo (28. Juli 2007)

ich hab schon vor ein halben jahr gesehen, dass es bei neckermann nicht nur GT gibt, sondern auch andere marken. Trotzdem, schön ist das nich, aber wenn die bikes die qualität beibehalten, werde ich immer wieder GT kaufen. auch wenn die bald bei real stehen. manche kaufen sich solche bikes, weil es die bikes nur in bestimmten geschäften gibt.


> Warum regt ihr euch so künstlich auf?
> 
> Ich finde es eigentlich nicht schlecht, dass es die GT-Räder auch im Baumarkt gibt, denn der Schrott der dort verkauft wird (fully mit 25 Kg und monster federweg) ist gerade zu gefährlich.
> Dann fährt in Zukunft die breite Masse wenigstens vernünfige Räder.
> ...


genau so sehe ich das auch !


----------



## GT-Man (28. Juli 2007)

Die neuen GTs wird es dort bestimmt nicht mehr zu kaufen geben!


----------



## eurofan (30. August 2007)

Ich finde es ebenfalls traurig dass GT im Baumarkt "verramscht" wird. Das trägt nicht zum Image bei. Ist warscheinlich gut für GT Deutschland die damit ganze Kontingente (mehrere tausend Bikes) direkt zu Beginn der Saison verkaufen können. Wieso machen sie keine Verträge mit grossen Online Versendern ? Das Resultat denke ich wäre gleich nur die Zielgruppe eine andere.


----------



## chrrup150 (30. August 2007)

gt findeste doch jetzt schon bei neckermann, was sollen denn da noch die bike versender mit machen????


----------



## GT-Man (30. August 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> gt findeste doch jetzt schon bei neckermann, was sollen denn da noch die bike versender mit machen????



... so wie Giant, Gary Fisher, Bianchi, Weeler, Fusion, Corratec, Merdia und sogar BMC(!) und Kuota(!), ... tut mir leid, aber wenn solche Marken ebenfalls bei Neckermann vertickt werden, ist es mir nicht peinlich, wenn GT auch dazu gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eurofan (30. August 2007)

Also bei neckermann gibt es keine GT's. Und Deutschland scheint das einzige Land zu sein wo GT im Baumarkt verkauft wird. 

Bei neckermann gibt es diese Marken:
Bianchi (16) 
Biria (3) 
BMC (14) 
Cobra (2) 
Corratec (29) 
Everest (8) 
Fag (1) 
Feltbikes (1) 
Fusion Bikes (7) 
Gary Fisher (8) 
Gepida (19) 
Giant (47) 
Haro Bikes (7) 
Hawk (2) 
Hawk-Classic (2) 
Kawasaki (4) 
Kettler (23) 
KHE (10) 
Kuota (4) 
Merida (12) 
MIFA (10) 
Mobiky (1) 
Nox (1) 
Phil Roggers (7) 
Puch (6) 
Puky (7) 
Quickex (1) 
Roba Bicycles (8) 
Shimano (1) 
Storck Bicycle (5) 
Technium (34) 
Tokaido (2) 
Vionex (1) 
Wheeler (6)

War es nicht früher immer GT vs Cannondale ?


----------

